# GeForce 8600 vs GeForce 8800



## Extreamer (14. September 2007)

So würde mal gerne wissen, was ihr so darüber denkt, ob nun

2x nVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT
(2x 512MB im SLI-Modus)

oder

nVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS
(640M

besser ist.


----------



## Jokkerino (14. September 2007)

hmm..joa würde auch gern wissen hab nämlich vor mir eine geforce 8800 zuzulegen.
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardwar...force_8800_gtx/


----------



## CroWeD (14. September 2007)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> hmm..joa würde auch gern wissen hab nämlich vor mir eine geforce 8800 zuzulegen.
> http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardwar...force_8800_gtx/




Also wenn das Preisliche egal ist würde ich euch raten eine 8800GTX zu kaufen zumal 2x 8600 vllt 10% mehr leistung bringt. Mit der 8800 seit ihr erstma vorgesorgt und wenn ihr mit der performance irgentwann mal nicht zufrieden seit könnt ihr euch ja immer noch eine 2. 8800 dazu holen und diese dan in SLI modus betreiben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## glacios (14. September 2007)

Also. Hier mal ein Vergleich zwischen:

- 8800 GTS 640 MB Preis ca 300€
- 8600 GT 512 MB Preis ca 100€ bei SLI also ca. 200€

Insgesamt sind die 8600 GT´s zwar 100€ billiger, aber glaub mir, das merkt man auch. Selbst im SLi können die nie der 8800 GTS das Wasser reichen und haben dabei noch den deutlich höheren Stromverbrauch und natürlich erhöhte Gehäusetemperatur. Also nimm lieber für 100€ mehr die 8800GTS oder für 40€ mehr die 8800GTS 320 MB, denn selbst die ist noch schneller als das SLI-Gespann.

Hier mal was von dieser Quelle zusammengefasst:

8600 GTS SLI (Achtung: die 8600GTS ist alleine ca. 40% besser als die 8600GT) 3DMark06: *4068 Punkte* (bei 1600x1200 4xAA/16xAF)

8800 GTS 640 ALLEINE bei 3DMark06: *4965 Punkte* (bei 1600x1200 4xAA/16xAF)
8800 GTS 320 MB ALLEINE bei 3DMark06: *4848 Punlte* (bei 1600x1200 4xAA/16xAF)

Fazit: Du musst ja dann auch von den 4068 Punkten der 8600GTS SLI wieder einiges abziehen, weil die 8600 GT ja nochmal deutlich schwächer ist und dann siehst du, dass bei erhöhtem Strom + Temp. - Bedarf trotzdem deutlich weniger Leistung als bei einer einzelnen 8800 GTS rauskommt. Also wenn du Geld sparen willst dann kauf die 8800 GTS 320 MB für 230 - 240 €, ansonsten die 8800GTS 640 MB.


----------

